# Windsor Classic 2017 - Americus, GA



## ultimatecube (Apr 8, 2017)

Hey guys! I'm super excited to announce the Windsor Classic 2017 in Americus, GA. It will be on *June 24, 2017*.

We'll be doing a variety of 3x3 events (*3x3, OH, BLD, and Feet*) as well as *Skewb* and *Clock*.

Check the WCA page for more details. Hope to see you there! 
Yes I know we're not doing pyra it was just a design thing okay


----------



## ultimatecube (Apr 12, 2017)

Registration is open!


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Registration is open!


Ack, I was going to beat you to registration for your own comp again, but I got distracted and missed it by a couple minutes. 2 rounds of Feet HYPE


----------



## ultimatecube (Apr 12, 2017)

Torch said:


> Ack, I was going to beat you to registration for your own comp again, but I got distracted and missed it by a couple minutes. 2 rounds of Feet HYPE


I beat you to registration, you beat me at feet. United beats everyone else. #NeverForget


----------



## ultimatecube (Apr 12, 2017)

Goals: 
3x3 - Honestly anything sub-30 and I'd be happy.
OH - Use no hands for one solve
BLD - One successful solve
Feet - Beat Ray Jk never gonna happen

Next comp we'll do BLD OH and BLD Feet.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 12, 2017)

First time I've done goals in weeks.
3x3 - sub 12 
BLD - sub 4 
OH - sub 20 
Feet - Sub 1:30 
Skewb - sub 10 lol round 2 plz 
Clock - sub 6 win


----------



## YouCubing (Apr 12, 2017)

prob going
if I don't it'll be the first GA comp I haven't gone to since I started cubing
3x3 - sub 12 Beat Jacob
BLD - sub 1 beat Ray? also state record mean
OH - sub 23.15
Feet - sub 1:30 Beat Jacob
Skewb - sub 6 beat Katie? state record avg as well
Clock - sub 9.5 podium Beat Waniel

totally didn't copy jacob


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2017)

Sure, let's do goals even though I have 4 other comps coming up before this one:
3x3: PB average
BLD: Sub-1:00 single, sub-1:15 mean
OH: get stupidly lucky again
Feet: Sub-30 single, sub-35 mean (if I don't get it at Mountain View)
Clock: Continue to borrow Jacob's 
Skewb: Don't eat any skewbs


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 12, 2017)

Torch said:


> OH: get stupidly lucky again


Where Bill Wang at?


----------



## Torch (Apr 12, 2017)

cuberkid10 said:


> Where Bill Wang at?


Or I could just have Kieran and Nicolas walk around behind me, that seems to work too


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Apr 13, 2017)

If you are doing 3x3 related events the where is Multi BLD? (The event that at its minimum has 100% more 3x3 than any other event)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 13, 2017)

Christopher Cabrera said:


> If you are doing 3x3 related events the where is Multi BLD? (The event that at its minimum has 100% more 3x3 than any other event)


Not particularly the idea to have another 3x3 comp.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 13, 2017)

Has 3x3, OH, BLD, FT but no FMC!


----------



## ultimatecube (Apr 20, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Has 3x3, OH, BLD, FT but no FMC!


FMC was considered, but didn't make the cut. Maybe next time!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Apr 20, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> FMC was considered, but didn't make the cut. Maybe next time!


Tbf, I it is the least popular 3x3 variant excluding multi.


----------



## ultimatecube (May 27, 2017)

Less than a month to go, and registration is 50% full! If you're thinking about competing, now's a good time to sign up!


----------



## TCCuber (Jun 8, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Hey guys! I'm super excited to announce the Windsor Classic 2017 in Americus, GA. It will be on *June 24, 2017*.
> 
> We'll be doing a variety of 3x3 events (*3x3, OH, BLD, and Feet*) as well as *Skewb* and *Clock*.
> 
> ...


I can't wait! I moved to Florida from New Jersey and this is my first competition in the South! (Excluding Maryland competitions, that is.) These events are great! Can't wait to meet you all!

Goals:
3x3: Sub 11 Average, SUB 10 SINGLE PLEASE (If you look at my WCA profile, I have so many near-sub 10's, including a 9.92 DNF.)
OH: Sub 20 Average, Stupid Single Again (Sub 15 Single?)
BLD: Sub 1 Single, Go For A Mean
Feet: Possibly NAR mean? NAR single also if lucky.
Skewb: Mid 4 Average, Sub 4 Single
Clock: Sub 12 Average, Sub 10 Single, Make My SOR Go Up An INSANE Amount.

I'm so hyped! (Especially since there are two rounds of feet.)


----------



## ultimatecube (Jun 12, 2017)

Registration closes in less than a week. If you're thinking about coming, sign up soon!


----------



## TCCuber (Jun 12, 2017)

ultimatecube said:


> Registration closes in less than a week. If you're thinking about coming, sign up soon!


I already did and I'm soooo hyped!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 23, 2017)

Jaysammey777 said:


> First time I've done goals in weeks.
> 3x3 - sub 12
> BLD - sub 4
> OH - sub 20
> ...


Revised:
3x3: sub-11 avg, sub-8 single.
BLD: Finals, sub-3 mean.
OH: Finals, Sub-20 avg.
Feet: Finals, Easy PB?
Skewb: Finals, Sub-6 avg.
Clock: Sub-7 avg, sub-5 single! Win.


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Jun 23, 2017)

Goals:
3x3: sub-14 avg, sub-12 single
BLD: Podium, maybe get a better mean
OH: sub-25 avg, sub-20 single
Feet: Sub-1:00 mean, Podium
Clock: accidentally leave it at home 
Skewb: sub-9 avg


----------



## Torch (Jun 23, 2017)

Torch said:


> Sure, let's do goals even though I have 4 other comps coming up before this one:
> 3x3: PB average
> BLD: Sub-1:00 single, sub-1:15 mean
> OH: get stupidly lucky again
> ...



I think my entire previous goals post is inaccurate/inapplicable now (for one thing, I went to 7 comps in the intervening period, not 4), so let's revise.

3x3: Sub-9 single, sub-11 average (don't really need PB's, just some respectable times)
BLD: Sub-1:15 mean
OH: Sub-20 average, I guess
Feet: Sub-30 single, sub-35 mean 
Clock: Don't borrow a clock
Skewb: Win


----------



## YouCubing (Jun 23, 2017)

YouCubing said:


> prob going
> if I don't it'll be the first GA comp I haven't gone to since I started cubing
> 3x3 - sub 12 Beat Jacob
> BLD - sub 1 beat Ray? also state record mean
> ...


hmm still stands but i'm no longer capable of breaking state record average in skewb and also sub1:30 feet mean is ridiculously easy so let's say just comp PB single and mean in that

i really need to improve faster

edit: OH ALSO i got a new (comp legal) clock which is a bit slow so maybe i won't do so well but we'll see


----------



## ultimatecube (Jun 26, 2017)

TCCuber said:


> Feet: Possibly NAR mean? NAR single also if lucky.



Hey, you completed at least one of your goals!


----------



## ultimatecube (Jun 26, 2017)

Comp was a success, thanks to everyone who came out! Big props to Torch and TCCuber for setting NARs in Feet in the first round, really set the tone for the rest of the comp. I just uploaded a few pictures, so take a look!


----------

